# Chaos in the house with new rescue kitty



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

So if y'all remember, I was having some trouble getting Miu the cat and Rocky the dog to be ok with each other. Recently, we've reached an amicable relationship. However, I just trapped a new rescue and Miu is livid. She's okay with the humans in the house, but if Rocky so much as appears in her vicinity, she freaks. Hissing and giving a low, bass growl.

My question is...it's a whole mess. What do I tackle first? Miu and Rocky's relationship? The relationship between Miu and the new rescue? She's obviously displaying re-directed aggression at Rocky who has no idea what's going on. She throws a hissy fit at him for just appearing and he says what the? So he retaliates.... then things turn ugly if I don't step in.

The other issue is what to do with the rescue. It's currently frightened out of its mind in the bathroom. It's hiding between the carrier and the toilet. It hasn't changed positions in 3 hrs. My sis checked on it, however, she neglected to check out if it ate or used the litter pan. I don't wanna go in there and scare it some more. I don't know what to do. Should I go in there and sit around so it'll get used to my presence? Or should I leave it alone til I feed it for the next meal in the morning? I'm confused and also feeling helpless. My dad isn't exactly thrilled and my mother is a bit useless since she has no cat experience and is also afraid of cats. So I'm on my own. Please advise?


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Update: The rescue is terrified. It puked in the bathroom. Didn't eat dinner or drink water. Cowering under the toilet. Although it never showed aggression outside when I was feeding it, it's now growling at me if I get too close. I just carried on cleaning and talking to it calmly. After I was done, I left. Hopefully, it'll eat and drink later tonight.

Chicken and the egg thing, but figured out that Miu is afraid of Rocky. every time believes he may come to her, she hides. If he gets close, she hisses (probably in self defense). I think it started when Miu had some re-directed aggression with the rescue. Rocky fought back. Now when she sees him, she remembers and hisses. He's thinking 'what did I do' and barks/growls back. She sees this and then hisses some more etc.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

What was the cat's situation before you brought it to the bathroom?


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Alpaca said:


> My question is...it's a whole mess. What do I tackle first? Miu and Rocky's relationship? The relationship between Miu and the new rescue?...The other issue is what to do with the rescue. It's currently frightened out of its mind in the bathroom.


You can't tackle the relationship between Miu and the new rescue until the new rescue is feeling more comfortable with the new surroundings. So, I would first tackle Miu and Rocky's relationship. In addition, the sound of a barking dog is likely to make the new rescue even more frightened, so if you can get Miu and Rocky back on the right track, that would be helpful. I haven't had a dog for a long time, so I won't be much help here, although I'd try lots of play and treats when Miu and Rocky are together. 

As for the new rescue, I would just go in the room and sit quietly every so often, bringing him/her food. Over time, hopefully, he/she will start to realize that you're safe.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Thank you so much for your suggestions, Susan. The rescue is frightened beyond belief. I was wrong, it wasn't puking. It was having bad diarrhea. I'm frankly worrried because it doesn't seem to have drank. I fear dehydration. It's been having the runs from last night and when I left for work, it was still having them. It's alternating between cowering behind the toilet and the sink. I feel so sorry for it. It's bottom is all soiled and it's frightened.

But yes, you're right. Rocky barking and fighting with Miu wouldn't help. It would frighten the rescue even more. Should have been logical to me, but when you're all frazzled and overwhelmed, even the simpliest solutions don't occur to you easily. Thanks.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

i think the rescue may have some sort of worms or parasites. my mother had found diarrhea around the house even before we trapped it. i'm unsure now when i should take it to the vet. the rescue ppl say i need to have it all calm first before she'll take it to the vet. she's saying 1-2 weeks roughly. i'm not sure how long it's had the worms/parasites or diarrhea. 

it's currently in the windowless bathroom right now. in the commotion, we brought it in instead of putting it in the enclosed porch like originally planned. the bathroom is rather small and windowless. should we move it to the porch by force? it still wasn't calm this morning. or should we wait til it's calmer before attempting a move? we're having night low temps around 5 degrees celcius here in markham so not sure if it's entirely a good idea. the porch has no heating nor any power outlet. the only redeeming quality is that the cat will be able to have some sense of day and night. as well, it'll be able to see us thru a glass storm door if we approach as opposed to a wooden, opaque door. it'll also have somewhat of a sound buffer from the rest of the noises in the house which would be scary.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Is the rescue cat comfortable with being picked up? Or do you have to throw a towel over it to move it? Just thinking that it might feel "safer" confined in a large dog crate that could be partially covered , preferably in a room where it can see out a window. You could put it up on a card table or something? I really think it's too cold to have it out in your unheated porch now. If you're in Markham, ON I'm just northwest of you and we are getting very heavy frosts lately. When you're in the room you could let it out of the crate part of the time to roam around the room, but I think having it in a crate on your level will make it easier for cat to relate to you. Skittish cats like this one, often are just too intimidated by people looming over them and it frightens them even more---hard not to do if it's hiding behind the toilet or sink.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey catloverami. Thanks for responding. Yes, I'm in Markham, ON. No, the cat is entirely terrified. I will not be able to pick it up for some time. It's got intense diarrhea right now so I'm not sure it'll do good in a crate as I will be unable to clean. At least now altho it's got some on its bottom, I can clean the floor around it. It's currently uncrated in a small, windowless bathroom. There IS a crate in there if it wants to use it, but so far it hasn't. I know about the looming and have tried to avoid as much as possible.

My question is..is it wise to move it again right now though? It's still scared and would moving it again breach its trust in me, making it even more scared? wouldn't it be that much harder to make it trust me again?


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

when I first got hana the vet said not to handle her period because the stress was just overwhelming her and making her more sick. We got her on antidepressants for a lil while to calm down and to aclimate. may be a way to go


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

Alpaca- there are two issues here; I definitely think we should focus on the rescue cat's health (unless you have another thread for that somewhere else?), because dehydration can happen fast. What was the rescue cat's situation before you trapped her? Was she a feral cat? Stray? 

When I brought a foster (who, although not feral, was extremely under-socialized and going through her first pregnancy) to my house, she stayed in a window-less bathroom and also cowered and was terrified for several days. I had a nightlight in the room, so I actually turned the lights off before going to bed and turned them back on in the morning, to give her a sense of night/day. She eventually calmed down.

But I am thinking that this cat should see a vet ASAP. I hope some experienced rescuers like Heidi hop on to this thread soon.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for your advice. I went home and surprise! It used the litter pan! Yay! I saw one pee and one poop. The poop looked better than yesterday although still runny. It's a bit calmer now I think. It was still behind the toilet but let me clean almost in front of its nose! It was still growling and it moved back a few inches but it didn't run behind the sink to get away from me like yesterday. I just cleaned and hummed some nursery rhymes. 

Progress also on the home front too. Miu and Rocky are almost back to their pre-rescue kitty relationship. Miu actually went up to Rocky and touched noses without growling or hissing. However, it's touch and go. As long as Rocky doesn't move too quickly or chase her, it seems fine. 

Sigh. I'm anxious as this is my first rescue kitty so I have no experience. But thanks guys for your input. I feel so much better knowing you guys do have experience and are able to assist me.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh joy of joys. Rescue Cat finally decided to eat! I offered it wet food with a bit of tuna this morning. Came home after work to find it all gone! It' continued to use the litter pan now which is a good sign. All I have left now is to get it to trust me enough that I can get it to the vet without scaring it again.

Miu and Rocks is back to old times now. Miu apparently forgave and forgot after being isolated for a day in her cat room. I am pleased.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Alpaca said:


> Oh joy of joys. Rescue Cat finally decided to eat! I offered it wet food with a bit of tuna this morning. Came home after work to find it all gone! It' continued to use the litter pan now which is a good sign. All I have left now is to get it to trust me enough that I can get it to the vet without scaring it again.
> 
> Miu and Rocks is back to old times now. Miu apparently forgave and forgot after being isolated for a day in her cat room. I am pleased.


That's great news...what a difference a day makes! Hopefully, Rescue Cat will start to trust you a little bit more each day. It should be a bit easier now that Miu and Rocky are back to normal, since that will mean less stress all around on everyone, including Rescue Cat.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I hope this link will help. Scroll down, as it starts with kittens, but also has good information about socializing feral cats. The keys are patience, treats, food, toys, and time. Good luck!

Taming Feral Kittens and Cats


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Jeanie, thanks for your link. I forgot to thank you for the video link you sent earlier about the trap. That helped a lot as the trap the rescue lent me is the exact same kind.

After reading this link and being in close proximity to it for a few days, I'm not sure if this one is semi-feral or feral or someone's lost pet. I was feeding it for a week or so prior to trapping it. During this time, it never got friendly enough for me to pet it and it never came more than a foot close to me. Also during the entire time, it was wary and would monitor every movement with caution. It did not look like a kitty happy with life. Rather, it looked like one just solely concerned with sheer survival and maybe that's what drew me to try and help it. I'd play with Miu and think, this rescue would be cold outside while Miu romps around my house playing with toy mice and chasing after laser pointer beams.

So, I felt sorry for it and wanted to save it from the winter. However, I honestly do not want to add it to my household. Although many of you own more than one cat, I believe having Rocky and Miu are enough for me. As I take care of it, I feel disturbed because I can't bear to send it to a shelter knowing what they're about and the no kill shelters are refusing to take on more here. I've already appealed to friends and family to no avail. Have any of you had similar experiences and how did you deal with it?


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I haven't had a similar experience and thus have no first-hand knowledge to offer. But, until someone with experience comes along, I will toss out a few suggestions. The first would be to see if you can locate the original owner, lest the cat is lost and someone is still looking, although I recognize this option is a long shot. Since you're in Markham, you could try posting on the Toronto Humane Society's list of lost/found cats. You could also see if there's a lost cat on the list that matches Rescue Cat. Alternatively, there are various rescue organizations (such as Toronto Cat Rescue) that will assist in trying to find potential adopters, although Rescue Cat will need to remain in your home until an adopter is found. Finally, you could do a posting on Kajiji (or the equivalent) to try to find a home for Rescue Cat. Short of turning Rescue Cat over to a shelter or back outside, I don't think there are any other options, but perhaps someone who has more experience than I will be able to suggest something.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

I've tried various avenues either the same or similar to what you've suggested but to no avail. Several ppl did contact me, but alas this wasn't the cat they lost. 

I'm working with the North Toronto Cat Rescue at the moment. We'll see what comes out of that.

I will definitely not turn RC back outside or over to the kill shelters. Those are not solutions I would even contemplate.

Update on RC's status: For the first time, I found RC not cowering behind the toilet. Surprise and joy! I found it curled up in the carrier! I could see from the look in its eyes that it was no longer terrified. I'm not sure if I'm reading correctly, but it seemed to finally have a relaxed look. Not the fight or flight look it had before. I'll give it another day or two. Then around mid-week I'll get RC to the rescue lady so she can take it to the vet. After that I intend to give Miu's cat room to RC for the integration process. RC will finally have a bigger room and with a window view! 

With the little things falling in place, I finally also feel more at ease and relieved. Although RC's future forever family is uncertain, I'm feeling more optimistic for some reason. If I had no other cat or dog, I'd feel comfortable keeping RC. It seems like a sweet natured cat who's simply scared.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I figured the lost and found angle would be a long shot. And I too couldn't imagine turning RC back outside or to a kill shelter. It's good to hear that RC is relaxing a bit, and no doubt he or she will enjoy being in a new room with a window. Hopefully you'll soon be able to tell whether RC is a girl or a boy!


----------



## miko (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi Alpaca,

I have 2 cats. I first got BB, and one year later I got CC. When CC first came home, we had similar trouble introducing the two cats. I thought it would be nice to get a new friend for BB, but she was just terrified and kept hissing at CC. And CC, who was a baby at the time, was not used to the new environment and just totally freaked out. 

I was really sad and frustrated, because BB was very stressed and angry and CC was very scared. I couldn't even leave them both in the same room. So for the first few weeks (or maybe even longer than that), I had CC living in the bathroom. She was so scared and she didn't know me, and I would just go inside and sit there and be her company. Slowly she got used to me...just like how RC is getting more and more relaxed and comfortable with you now. 

But still, BB hated CC at that time and I couldn't let CC out. I would open the door by just a little and let them play paws. At the beginning BB would play with CC's paws out of curiosity, but eventually would get angry and hiss at her, but I did this everyday, and one day BB didn't hate CC anymore. Maybe you could try to let your RC play with Miu little by little, maybe even just one minute a day...eventually they will be fine! Like Jeannie said, with patience, treats, food and time, RC and Miu will be friends to each other.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Just found a lost cat ad that seems like it could match RC. Emailed and awaiting reply. Now that it may be a reality that RC may actually be reunited with family, I'm not sure how I feel. Happy cuz RC could be going home soon. Feeling not good cuz if RC was lost once, who's to say it won't happen again? After a bit of time with RC, I've developed some feelings and would feel terrible turning it back to an owner who could be irresponsible. A case of ethics here. I had actually contemplated not contacting the person! However, I figured when the vet scans and gets a reading on the microchip, I'll have to give RC up anyways. Sigh. What's your opinion?

Update: RC has started cry! These mournful meows...aw... Miu goes over to the door and tries to figure out what's going on. I'm not sure what RC is trying to say. Maybe got over initial fear and is now feeling lonely? Or depressed to be stuck in a small bathroom? I don't know. My heart hurts a bit from hearing it.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I wouldn't automatically assume the worst right away. Just because RC was lost doesn't mean that the owner was irresponsible. It's possible that the cat accidentally slipped out and the owner didn't notice right away. I remember Muffin got outside last year, without my knowing (how she did so is beyond me!). But, I happened to look outside and there she was in the back garden. I freaked, quickly grabbed some treats and a toy and went outside to coax her in. It took me about an hour to get her. But, if I hadn't happened to look outside when I did, she too could have been lost, and I would have been heartbroken. I imagine if Miu got out accidentally, you would feel the same way. 

I think you first started seeing RC about a month ago. The fact that the owner is still looking for the cat after a month is a good sign. So, I think you should do what you can to re-unite RC with his/her owner, assuming RC turns out to be the lost cat in question.

To give yourself some peace of mind, you might speak to the owner and ask how RC came to be missing. To avoid sounding too accusatory, you could discuss the matter in a non-confrontational way, by explaining you have a cat and want to make sure the same thing doesn't happen to her in the future. 

As for why RC is crying -- I imagine he or she is starting to feel a little less afraid and is now starting to feel a little lonely in the bathroom. I hope everything works out. Keep us posted.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for your rational thoughts Susan. Yes, it is best that I return the cat to the rightful owner. As long as they're not abusing it.

Ah, the person got back to me and alas, it's not their cat. They lost it after I found RC and also the markings are different.

Update on RC: This morning, I was doing tbe usual cleaning. RC started to talk to me! Sounded like relaxed chatting. Also, peeked out of the carrier to see what I was doing. I took these to be good signs and felt encouraged. In my impatience, i slowly extended a hand (fingers curled under) and RC hissed at me. Ooops. I retreated and continued to clean. Then I dished out the food and as soon as I picked up the water bowl (which is about 2 feet from the carrier opening) to re-fill, RC growled at me (just one growl, not continuous. Stopped when I moved the water dish away to the sink.). It sounded menacing to me. I continued to talk in a calm voice and moved slowly but I started to feel spooked. When I put the dish back down and started to say bye and leave the room, RC growled again. I came out feeling dejected and mad at myself for pushing. I hope when I go in tonight for the dinner that RC doesn't still feel threatened.

I've been also thinking, do you think it's 'normal' for the rescue lady to wait til the cat is sufficiently calmed down before taking it to the vet? Shouldn't she have taken it immediately? At least that way, it would only be 'traumatized' once. Now it would be scared twice...once when trapped and once again when taken to the vet. She said the cat had to be at a state where I could pet it. Seeing how things are, it could take a while. She said if I can't touch it, then how could the vet work with it? I'm puzzled. I could give Miu's room to RC later, but only after it's cleared at the vet. So, everything is in limbo now and RC is locked in a small, windowless bathroom. Isn't that worse?


----------



## SerenityFL (Oct 6, 2010)

Alpaca said:


> Thanks for your rational thoughts Susan. Yes, it is best that I return the cat to the rightful owner. As long as they're not abusing it.
> 
> Ah, the person got back to me and alas, it's not their cat. They lost it after I found RC and also the markings are different.
> 
> ...


Alpaca, I've done a number of rescues and one was a tiny, tiny kitten that was caught up inside a parked car engine compartment. I was walking to the store and heard incredibly loud meowing. I eventually figured out the cat was up there, scared, alone, no mama in sight. 

Long story short, eventually many neighbors got involved and we got the kitten out. Then, these helpful, kind people suddenly didn't want the burden of responsibility, "but we have dogs" so it was on me to take the kitten home.

I put her in the bathroom, got her some food from the store and left her alone. It took three days for that kitten to come out of the bathroom and start poking around.

It took another week before she completely and totally warmed up to me. Then? She was in love with me. We had a little game every morning. I walk around when I brush my teeth so it became a game, a bonding thing, that each morning, I would walk out to the living room while brushing my teeth and walk back and forth along the floor.

There was a coffee table and a leather chair, (computer chair that swiveled), near one end of the coffee table. Mirage, (the cat's name...after the brand of car she was stuck in), would, as I walked, run alongside me, jump up to the coffee table, skid, spring to the back of the swivel leather chair, it would swivel around a couple of times and then I would turn to walk the other direction. She would jump off the chair, back on to the coffee table, off the coffee table back on to the floor and run after me until I turned again. Run to the coffee table, jump up, skid, leap to the back of the chair, swivel a couple of times, repeat.

We did this every single morning. That cat adored me and I adored her.

Just give the kitty some time to acclimate. Things will be ok. Don't fuss too much, let her/him get comfortable.

Once the cat trusts you, (it shouldn't take long), then yes, take the cat to the vet. You don't want to add to the cat's stress by throwing it in to a crate and driving it to the vet....wait. Let it get relaxed, learn to trust you, then take it to the vet.

But most importantly, right now, leave the cat be. Don't fuss over it, try to pet it, anything. Let the cat come to you. The only time you should step in is if the cat is doing something that could endanger it but until or unless that happens, the less you pay attention to the cat, the sooner that cat will come to you.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

SerernityFL, thanks for such a wonderful story. Mirage sounds so sweet. sigh. i know i'm being impatient and anxious. i'm so emotionally involved with this, it's hard to be rational and calm.

i'm also feeling so sorry for it being in a small, windowless bathroom. i wish i could move it to miu's cat room so it can at least look out the window for some entertainment. but i guess perhaps that's best left up to when it trusts me more. it'll be stressful for it again if moved to a new location...esp filled with the smell of another cat.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Update: Last night he started to talk some more. Greeting me as I entered the room.

This morning I went in to feed and clean. Usually, I put the food dish on the sink and clean first, put dish down, then leave because RC is too scared to eat with me there. I forgot and placed the dish out first. As I cleaned RC made several attempts at coming out of the carrier to eat! It was a bit comical as I could see out of the corner of my eye, sticking its paw as if to come out, then shrinking back, then putting it out again. Finally, after I moved away a bit, RC darted out! Whole body out of the carrier! Nice!

Bah, was running late for work. Darted in to give him a toy. Startled him because I didn't crouch down and put toy down slowly. Just extended the toy at him to show instead. Ooops. He hissed at me. I tossed it gently in front of the carrier and retreated. Oopsy indeed.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Hopefully each day he'll get a little braver. Have you tried just sitting in the room for a while with him -- not approaching him, not looking at him, not even doing anything, just sitting quietly while he eats? And, BTW, you are now referring to RC as a "him". Do you now know?


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh sorry. It's more convenient to say 'him' instead of 'it'. 'It' sounds so impersonal. My sis and I decided to refer to RC as 'him' until proven otherwise. 

big improvement last night. RC came out of the carrier entirely to eat while in my presence. also took a dump while i was in there too. he would also cry in greeting, when taking a dump, when lonely and when i'm saying goodbye. he also sounds like he's saying 'hello' sometimes when he's 'talking'. this morning, he actually came out immediately to eat. he was already at the edge of the dish and i hadn't even finished seting it down yet.

however the strange thing is i go in there and he hisses now, but then talks normally immediately after that. i'm not sure why he's hissing. i suspect that there were times when rocky was curious about him. rocky peeked in once as i was leaving and RC saw him. RC naturally hissed and i shut the door immediately. i thought perhaps RC was therefore hissing in anticipation of rocky, but this morning he looked straight into my eyes and hissed so that was for me, not rocky. 

his poop looks a bit parasitish. i couldn't see anything moving in there so many no worms, but it was definitely greenish in some places, squishy and a bit mucousy.

we're definitely making some headway though. RC feels comfortable grooming and eating in front of me. I now stay until RC finishes the meal before I leave. If I have time, I stay a bit longer and talk to him. Mostly I stare at the ceiling or somewhere else while I'm talking. Sometimes he answers but on the whole, it appears he's gotten over being petrified and is lonely. He seems content when I'm in there chatting, only raising a protest when I get up to leave. i suspect i have to be more careful, when i'm leaving, it looked like he was about to bolt for the door this morning.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I too don't like referring to a cat as "it". So, for now RC will be a "he". And it sounds like he's starting to get more comfortable with you. The hissing doesn't sound too serious, and it might not be directed at you personally. Perhaps he just smells Miu and Rocky on you when you first walk in. In any event, the hissing will no doubt subside soon enough. When I first adopted Abby, she too would hiss at me when I first walked into her safe room, and Muffin would hiss at me when I came out of Abby's room. So, I was being hissed at from all directions! No doubt they could both smell the other cat on me. But, the hissing ceased after a few days. 

A while ago, I had to look after my daughter's cat, Neko, when my daughter was on vacation. I kept Neko in a spare bedroom, but I too had to be very careful entering and exiting, so that Neko didn't get out and my girls didn't get in. I used to enter and exit the room with a pillow held in front of my shins, to guard against escapes or break-ins!


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Yeah, I figured the hissing wasn't too serious, although it's hard not to take it personally when it happens!

Well, Miu isn't hissing at me. However, I noticed that both Rocky and Miu have been having 'poop' accidents..I'm thinking it's their way of protesting. I've been spending more time in there with RC. When I'm in there, Miu is in her cat room. She's usually okay about it, however, I think she knows WHY she's in there. As soon, as I appear, she looks at me thru the glass doors and says 'MOMMMMM!!, then bolts out past me as I open them. Rocky hangs around outside curiously. I have to be real careful when I exit cuz he'll be peering thru my legs eagerly.

A pillow? Hey, that's a good suggestion! I might have to start doing that soon when RC gets bold enough to wait at the door for me!

My dad was and still is quite put out with me for rescuing RC. However, my mom nagged him into building a see-thru temp door for the bathroom so all parties can see each other. Isn't that sweet?! He bought the wood last night. I can't wait!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Boy, I could have used your Dad last year when I had to install screens over my doorframes to separate Muffs and Abby for three months until they decided they liked each other. I think it's really sweet that your Dad is building a temporary door. He sounds like one of those gruff old fellas who secretly likes the cat and approves of what you're doing but doesn't want to admit it. You should see if he can put some screening in this temporary door, so the cats can also smell each other!


----------



## ChelleBelle (Sep 14, 2009)

lol! When my boyfriend and I rescued Bella... my Father was the one that said, "NO! Not another cat." Then after meeting/seeing her pretty face he was like, "Okay, maybe for a few weeks until she heals and find her a home..." Now.... 

She sleeps with him, snuggles with him, "talks" all day to him... basically she is HIS cat. lol! And he is so not a cat person... until now.


----------



## SerenityFL (Oct 6, 2010)

Alpaca said:


> SerernityFL, thanks for such a wonderful story. Mirage sounds so sweet. sigh. i know i'm being impatient and anxious. i'm so emotionally involved with this, it's hard to be rational and calm.
> 
> i'm also feeling so sorry for it being in a small, windowless bathroom. i wish i could move it to miu's cat room so it can at least look out the window for some entertainment. but i guess perhaps that's best left up to when it trusts me more. it'll be stressful for it again if moved to a new location...esp filled with the smell of another cat.


It'll be ok. I think he has enough on his mind right now. I like that you talk to the ceiling when talking to him...that's brilliant. You know what you're doing.

I think the see through door will be interesting as well and look forward to you telling us how that goes.

By the way, I did find a home for Mirage and I have to say, to this day, I wish I hadn't. Not that the new home wasn't good, just that I know that cat and I would have had a very special and unique bond. I think of her all the time. I've rescued a number of cats and while I do hope they have great lives and I think of them at times, Mirage is one that doesn't leave me and I really wish I would have kept her. Sigh. 

RC will come around and you'll also have a great bond. Seems to happen when you rescue them from a bad place when they are so young. Best of luck to you. Hope to hear more and that things are getting better and better.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Big update

THE door is in place but none of the furkids seem to care! Rocky went up and looked around then said 'meh' and left. Miu went up and looked...and also said 'meh'. Well, it could be that the rescue kitty is hiding behind the toilet. It was a bit frightened when my dad used the electric drill, but not as scared as the first day we got him.

There has been one occasion where after he finished his meal, he sat outside his carrier to groom and also he tried to sniff my hand. I stayed perfectly still, but he didn't screw up enough courage to actually touch my hand. But, it's progress.

And here is the door for your viewing pleasure, the bottom part has a sheet of plastic over it so the cats can't bat at each other and take out an eye. We'll see how it goes after. It's removable.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Argh, the dumb edit time limit thing. Anyways, I was going to edit and say that the thing with RC trying to sniff my hand was before the new door. After the door was installed, he hasn't said a word. No hissing, no mewing, no crying. I guess it'll be about a day or two before he gets used to it.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Wow! If I ever decide to adopt another cat, I'm hiring your Dad. (Of course, if I ever decide to adopt another cat, I'm also hiring a shrink, but that's a separate issue.) That's a great door. It will allow the cats (and Rocky) to both see AND smell each other...with no need to duck under baby gates. Great job. It likely will take a few days for RC to get used to it, but it will certainly facilitate the introduction of RC to Miu and Rocky.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks Susan, I'll let him know you loved his handywork.

Yeps, they see each other a lot. It took less than a day for both my furkids to take turns looking at RC and vice versa. Miu has been hanging around the door frequently now. She sits there and stares, rolls around, paws, but RC doesn't seem to care one bit. He comes up to the door now and cries a lot of the time. I think he wants out. 

Rocky will on occasion glance in, but that doesn't seem to phase RC either. There's been no spats or fights even the time when Rocky stared then kind of lunged and barked once. RC just retreated back to his carrier, but then quickly forgot about it.

I don't know if the plastic will allow smelling, but the open bars on top certainly give RC some more fresh air.

RC has also attempted to approach me an additional time now. He tried to sniff my knee, but again chickened out and moved away before he touched it. The other thing is after the door installation, he's been crying far more often. Crying when hungry, crying when bored, crying so I would come in to clean his litter pan.

One odd thing is he'll hiss as soon as I enter, but after that he'll just immediately keep 'talking' normally. It sounds like a passing remark. It used to freak me out, but now it sounds like an empty threat. I'm not sure what it means. Almost like a split personality thing.

When I feed him, he has no fear. He comes up to the dish even before it's down on the ground. Once he came too close, too quickly and I bopped him on the nose with it. He didn't care one bit. Ha ha, oops.

His poops are now much better. Not at all runny or parasitic looking. Actually, they look quite normal. Probably was stressed and getting used to new food before. I'm hoping that means he's parasite/worm free. He has such a nice coat. It's just hard to believe he might not have an owner. So far, still no luck with the local lost & found facilities.

It would be nice if he got over his inhibitions and let me pet him sooner. The rescue lady won't take him to the vet otherwise. I know I should be patient, but it just feels like unfinished business.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

*Feeling frustrated with the cat rescue*

I'm feeling more and more frustrated with the cat rescue I'm trying to get help from. At first, she said I must be able to touch it before she'll take it to the vet for me (discounted rescue fees). She said the vet wasn't eager to work with the animal if it's not 'calm' and willing to be touched. Er....isn't that part of the job? To deal with animals no matter what state they are in? Then she admitted it's for the cat's comfort too. I told her it's probably more stressed now being cooped up in a small, windowless bathroom and it's better to just get it over with at the vet's asap. Anyways, I still can't touch RC although he's tried to come sniff me a couple of times. (it's been about 13 days since entrapment)

Now she's hoping I can find out the gender too. I've only had Miu and no other cat. Although I've looked at pictures online, I'm not confident that I can tell the diff as it appears to be not as easy as with dogs...esp if the cat is already a neutered male. Also, from what I can see, it'll be way longer before RC will let me even lift up his tail. From what I know, animals are sensitive with their behinds/tails. This could literally take a month or more.

RC has been more and more antsy, crying and wanting to come out of the small bathroom. I stressed to the lady that it's probably more stressed now than if we got it to the vet. I told her I wanted it properly vaccinated etc before I let it out to Miu's bigger, windowed room. She stated she needed to know so she could book and be 'efficient' at using the vet's time as a spay and neuter are treated differently with recovery time etc. How would I know? She knows I'm no expert and I think it's unfair for her to put the onus on me. Finally, she sounded begrudged when she said she'll take RC on the weekend and try to gender it. Then perhaps make a vet appt for next week.

I'm already personally feeling stressed myself over the whole thing because I feel it's unfair to my other 3 pets and also to my family for bringing in another one yet I did not want to see RC possibly die outside this winter. I had appealed to the rescue, but she wouldn't take RC nor did she offer any promising solutions asides from me adopting him myself. She did say vaguely that I could keep RC and socialize him then when he's ready, check back with her to see if she has room. I'm not too sure this will work since rescues..esp no kill ones are usually always full. She seems so eager to take on other strays that she finds yet even though RC is a stray, she sounds so reluctant about him. It's as if she knows that cuz he's now 'safe' with me, she can go and save the others who are out there. 

What do you think of this?


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

It’s a problem with no easy solution. I can understand your frustration, since you’re only trying to help the cat and are being placed in a difficult position as a result. And it is unfair, to you, your family, your other animals and RC. You’re probably right in saying that the rescue lady assumes that, because RC is safe with you, he’s one less cat for her to worry about. That said, I can appreciate her position too, because the likelihood is she doesn’t have enough room/resources for all the rescues she needs to deal with. No doubt she could be a little less begrudging when she speaks to you, although it’s quite possible that you were her eighth call in a row (or something like that), and I imagine she’s frustrated too – not at you but at the difficult position she’s in with too many stray cats and not enough resources.

Of course, recognizing that this is an unfair situation for all concerned doesn’t results in a solution, primarily because yours is a problem with no easy solution. Let’s just hope you can get a vet appointment soon. In the meantime, about the only other thing you could try is to contact other rescue agencies, perhaps those in the Toronto-surrounding areas where the feral/stray issue is not as prevalent …although it’s quite likely you won’t have any more luck finding availability at another rescue and/or you might have already tried doing so.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh Susan no no. My frustration at the possibility of keeping RC is one thing. What I'm trying to say here is that I'm not understanding her procrastination at bringing RC to the vet. She keeps on insisting that RC must be totally calm, touchable etc. I'm starting to have second thoughts about her and her vet. What kind of vet 'doesn't like it' when faced with a stray that might bite/scratch? Doesn't it come with the territory? 

The other part of that is how she now wants me to gender it first. And how it'll cut into the vet's time if she books a spay and it happens to be a neuter or worse yet, already spayed/neutered. Yes, I understand that I should be well, be understanding of others..but I've never sexed a cat before and I know it could be confusing. If I'm wrong, it'll still amount to the same thing. Anyways, I'm debating ditching her and going straight to my own vet.

Major update:
When I fed RC today, I was able to pet him on the head and stroke down a bit to the neck. He did not show any reaction and kept on eating. I did it twice then stopped. Didn't want to push my luck. Later, I swiped the side of the bowl and extended my finger. He licked it once. I'm pleased with the progress.

I also figured out why he was hissing. It's because I approached the door too quickly. He can only see feet from his sit down height and would hiss in warning because he didn't know who was coming or what they wanted. As soon as he saw me and/or I slowed down my actions, he stops hissing.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Ah...now I understand. My mistake. And I agree with you. How many cats, strays or otherwise, are ever CALM at the vet? When I took Abby (dear, sweet, shy, gentle Abby) for her rabies shot, she bit the vet! I think she figured since he "bit" her, she'd bite him back. So, I too am struggling to understand how a vet wouldn't be used to that, particularly a vet who deals with rescues. 

Your major update is really good news!


----------



## SerenityFL (Oct 6, 2010)

Alpaca said:


> I'm feeling more and more frustrated with the cat rescue I'm trying to get help from. At first, she said I must be able to touch it before she'll take it to the vet for me (discounted rescue fees). She said the vet wasn't eager to work with the animal if it's not 'calm' and willing to be touched. Er....isn't that part of the job? To deal with animals no matter what state they are in? Then she admitted it's for the cat's comfort too. I told her it's probably more stressed now being cooped up in a small, windowless bathroom and it's better to just get it over with at the vet's asap. Anyways, I still can't touch RC although he's tried to come sniff me a couple of times. (it's been about 13 days since entrapment)
> 
> Now she's hoping I can find out the gender too. I've only had Miu and no other cat. Although I've looked at pictures online, I'm not confident that I can tell the diff as it appears to be not as easy as with dogs...esp if the cat is already a neutered male. Also, from what I can see, it'll be way longer before RC will let me even lift up his tail. From what I know, animals are sensitive with their behinds/tails. This could literally take a month or more.
> 
> ...


How old is this cat? You keep calling him a kitten so I assumed he was very young. If he's real young, you may not be able to tell. It should be pretty easy to tell if it's male or female when it's older. It's kind of obvious....so I'm thinking it's either female or very young if you aren't sure.

The vet will be able to tell and will still do the spay or neuter even if the vet doesn't know upfront. But yes, recovery times can be different. However, I think why the rescue worker is acting this way is because, to be honest, rescue workers put in a lot of hours, a lot of driving, a lot of work and anything that will make their lives easier, (knowing the gender so to be able to better time manage on that particular day), is going to be a blessing to them. It's not because she's trying to be difficult, I don't think, it's because she's probably very busy with doing rescues.

I worked with a rescue a couple of years ago with a bunch of cats and they do a whole lot more than we can even imagine. To have them help out is wonderful but please keep in mind, it does add to their already overwhelming work load.

As for her being willing to take in other strays before yours, again, work load and if she knows the cat is ok with you for the time being, it's one thing she doesn't have to concentrate so much on right now. 

As for the vet, yes, it does come with the territory but they would much rather the animal be calm. Even if you did this every day, wouldn't you rather deal with an animal that won't have to be stressed needlessly, fight back, run away, scratch things up....it's not that the vet can't do it, it's that they would prefer not to have to do it. It's better for the vet, for you, for the rescuer and really, most importantly, for the cat.

The cat may be ready to come out of that bathroom but even calm animals at home can get really stressed going to a vet where people are poking and prodding him and if the cat has no one to trust, it's even worse on the cat. 

Thirteen days seems quite a bit of time for the cat still not to trust which makes me question again, how old is this cat?


----------



## SerenityFL (Oct 6, 2010)

Ok, the time limit on the edit is a bit annoying.

Here's something I wanted to add: I don't know if you have done this yet and if you have, do it again. If you haven't, give this a try:

The cat is in the bathroom and you go in there, talk to the ceiling or wall or whatever and feed it and all that....but how long do you spend in there with the cat? Have you tried to go in, sit down, don't look at him, don't talk to him, just sit and be next to the cat for...a couple of hours? The first time or so, they may not come out at all but eventually, if you just sit there and don't try to do anything, the cat may start coming up to you, sniffing you, touching you, etc. Let the cat touch you, climb on you, talk to you if it wants, whatever, but don't do anything. Do this a few times and see how fast that cat starts trusting you.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Update: So I decided to bring RC to my own vet to get the first exam and shots on Saturday. When I made the appointment, the only thing they were concerned about was if I isolated RC from my other pets. They didn't ask about RC's temperment or if prone to biting or scratching. 

I also found another rescue that relies on fostering. I inquired and although they were full, they did tell me I could give them more info after the vet visit, decide if I want to keep or adopt out, then they would see what they could do. I could either be a foster and they would do all the work like finding a home or give RC up to them to another foster parent if they had room in the near future. They have a vigorous screening process for adoption and also does home visits. I think I'm comfortable with them if I decide to not to keep RC.

I'm keeping up with touching RC who let me do so without any reaction, but only when he's eating. I was able to actually put my hand on his flank and give him a little push to move him a bit to one side. I was able to touch his tail and even lift it, but I couldn't see enough to determine the gender.

He craves my company, crying when I'm not there. The cries have changed from a lonely 'where aaam i? type sound to a gentle, 'mommmmy' type cry. He'll come up to the door very often to sit and cry. Miu thinks it's amusing. She'll hang around the door if he's sitting there, touching the door, rolling around like an invitation to play, hiding behind a box and popping out to say 'wah!' at RC. During all this, RC just sits there like a lump or cries. 

My sis and I are excited because we can finally know more about RC like the gender, age, spayed or neutered, possible microchip, and general health.

I think my biggest concern influencing my decision is how RC will get along with the other members. I'm not sure how RC will react to Rocky who can be noisy. He's all bark and no bite, Miu knows that and baits him anyways. She's a bit of a punk so he doesn't phase her. RC is more cautious and skittish so I'm afraid he may spend the time running off to hide if Rocky charges him. I suppose I shouldn't worry yet until time comes for introductions.

Anyways, keeping my fingers crossed and will update after vet visit. 

Oh, I've set up shop outside the door with my laptop and RC seems quite content with my company even though I'm not inside. At odd times, I'll go in there to sit around too.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

It's great that you've been able to arrange a visit with your own vet and you've been able to find another rescue agency, which will increase your options and give you more flexibility. It sounds like things with RC are going pretty good so far. Let's hope tomorrow's vet visit doesn't stress him out too much. And you might feel a little strange at first, if you find out he is a she! 

As for the introductions, you can cross that bridge when you come to it. I would imagine, given the new door, that RC is starting to get used to the sound of Rocky's barking by now.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Major, major update:

Soooo... RC is an uneutered male, approx 1.5 years old, 9.2 lbs, and has roundworms. I could be a vet myself! I was saying he would be approximately 1-2 yrs old, approx 10 lbs, might have parasites or worms. 

He got an exam today, the standard feline vaccine + rabies shot all in one, and topical deworming meds. It came out to about $160 bucks. The upcoming neuter will be approx another $500.

So I've set an appointment to get him neutered in 2 weeks. The vet wanted his standard vaccine to settle in first before the surgery. Also, would be getting his 2nd deworming dose at that time too. And hey, I actually have a vacation day approx 2 weeks from now so it's perfect!

He was such a good boy in the car and at the vet. It was a good thing that we let him get used to us and calm down before taking him to the vet. Although he looked concerned, he didn't freak out, Just edged close to the door of the carrier to watch and would mew periodically. Even when the vet was handling him, he was scared, but didn't go nuts. It's only now when we're home that he was more jumpy than usual and very quiet, but I think he just needs some time to calm down from the experience.

The vet said after 24 hrs the deworming would have killed off the adult worms so I can start letting him interact with my other kids. So tomorrow afternoon/evening, we will remove the plastic guard on the bottom to allow them to touch.

Another major thing...I've decided to keep him. The only concern I had was if he would get along with my existing brood. However, he looks like a mellow guy so I'm thinking it'll work out ok if I don't rush the introductions.

Oh yes, and his name. I decided upon Captain Jack Sparrow. Haha. That was the only thing the whole family would agree on. Mom wanted to call him Black Jack or Jackie. Sis said she was okay with Jack. So Captain Jack Sparrow he is!

And here is a pic of Captain Jack's room through the wooden bars, unfortunately Captain Jack is hiding behind the toilet so, no pic of him:


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh poo, I REALLY dislike that 5 min edit limit. REAL annoying. Anyways, I edited the first 2 paragraphs with this:

Soooo... RC is an uneutered male, approx 1.5 years old, 9.2 lbs, and has roundworms. Likely an indoor/outdoor cat who was looking for a female and got lost. Vet said he is in very good health and a good weight. I could be a vet myself! I was saying he would be approximately 1-2 yrs old because his teeth were so white and clean looking, approx 10 lbs, might have parasites or worms, likely had a home because he looked too well kept to be a feral.

My mom and I were cracking up because we made up a story that he must have seen Miu in the window and said VA VA VOOOM! Gee thanks Miu, now I have to board your guy and pay for castrating him too.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

That IS a major update. Helloooo Captain Jack. It's time to come out from behind the toilet and show your face to the world! (And I hate to break it to you, but your VA VA VOOM days will soon be over.)

That's wonderful news Alpaca, and you were pretty accurate in your assessment of him. It's also good news that he's healthy, but for the roundworms, which are a minor issue. I'm really happy for you and Captain Jack. He, Miu and Rocky will have lots of time to get used to each other through the great door your Dad made, which should bode well for their ultimate first meeting. Are you going to put Jack in the dining room soon and, if so, can the bathroom door be moved there?


----------



## SerenityFL (Oct 6, 2010)

Five hundred dollars for a neuter?!!?!?!!?!??!?!?! What?!

Why is it so much? I got all my cats fixed for $30 a piece. Even at the fancy schmancy vet office I first took one of my cats to, the cost of spay/neuter was no more than $200.

Have you shopped around?

I'm glad to hear you are keeping him. Yay!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

SerenityFL said:


> Five hundred dollars for a neuter?!!?!?!!?!??!?!?! What?!
> 
> Why is it so much? I got all my cats fixed for $30 a piece. Even at the fancy schmancy vet office I first took one of my cats to, the cost of spay/neuter was no more than $200.
> 
> Have you shopped around?


Welcome to Canada! Alpaca lives in the Toronto-area, as do I. It's possible to get a spay/neuter for considerably less as part of a TNR-program or if you adopt from a shelter, whereupon you can arrange for, in effect, a subsidized procedure. Moreover, breeders can often make special arrangements with vets (volume discounts, for lack of a better word). But, from what I've seen, for a regular vet (non-subsidized), $500 for a neuter is about the norm. We won't discuss the cost of a spay, but as you might have guessed, it's more.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

I know what you mean. I could have taken Captain Jack to the rescue I was talking to before and gotten a discount which would cost me only $200 (for laser surgery, exam fee, shots). Vet costs here are through the roof. Every time something gets done, it always costs a bundle. However, this is the place I got Miu spayed at. I trust and prefer them than some clinic I have no experience with. 

Also that cost includes microchipping, laser surgery option, and additional booster shot for basic feline vaccine. If it was strictly just the cost of neuter, anesthetic and day hospitalization fee, then it would be $280. This place has 4 levels for anesthetic options. I chose the 2nd level one which includes a blood test and IV fluids. If you choose the cheapest package, then it would be $205.

Arrr! Captain Jack is scared of me now ever since the vet visit. He's hiding behind the toilet again. He was all friendly with my sis although she accompanied us that day! Then again, I was the one who closed the carrier door and carried him out to the car. Perhaps he now knows me as 'the lady who'll take me to a bad place'. 

Here's two pics of him feeling anxious in his new box. (Carrier being washed and bleached):


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

*Commotion in the house*

Before I get into the story, here's the links for the previous pics. Sorry for the broken links.




















And now. Cap'n Jack got loose this morning out of the bathroom! He bolted out when I went in to feed him. Usually, he's very food driven and would move back to let me in with the bowl. Today he totally ignored the bowl and bolted. Mom picked up Rocky so he wouldn't chase Jack. Miu followed around at a respectable distance although the look on her face was like 'er...what ..is...going...on??'

We quickly blocked or closed possible doors/exits. He alternated between slinking around, hiding, and meowing. I think he was getting cabin fever, decided to come out, but then got frightened at the 'big world' and wanted to go back to the familiar bathroom..but couldn't find his way.

At one point, he hid beneath the sofa. Miu thrust her head under to check him out. I don't know who hissed, but then Miu ducked back out. 

Eventually, he found the bathoom again so he ran back in and hid behind the toilet. Sigh.

We're now thinking of getting him into Miu's room because it's much bigger and has a window. However, I'm concerned. I forgot to get him tested for FELV and FIV at the vet. He'll have to wait til Nov 16 when he'll be neutered. I'm going to do some research, but what do you guys think? If he's positive, will he infect Miu if I give him Miu's room? It's transmitted through saliva, right?

Oh yes, after the first vet visit, he appears quite wary of me. He's not completely scared as he'll still let me pet him, but definitely he's afraid...as if he thinks I'll take him to the vet.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I think you could put him in Miu's room. FIV is transmitted via biting or scratching. FeLV via the same, or more casual contact, saliva, and less often through use of the same food bowl or litter box. So, as long as they are kept separate you should be fine.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Update:He was already wary of the carrier and me since I closed the carrier door on him to take him to the vet. After that, every time I went in the bathroom he would come out of the carrier and hide beside the toilet. 

Unfortunately, I had to do it again to move him to his new digs, Miu's room. It's much bigger because it's our dining room and there's also a window. He bolted out of the bathroom recently so it's time for a bigger room. Right now, he is scared out of his mind. At first in the new room, he hid in the litter pan because again, he was afraid I'd close the carrier door on him and take him to God knows where. Here is a pic of poor Cap'n Jack. Not very good quality because the reflection against the glass. His head is down in the litter. Poor Jack, he's so tired from being alert and scared.










Then, my father had to reinforce the other door (another one of his makeshift doors that he built for Miu.) He's staple gunning plastic and Jack is so frightened he was growling as he's lying flat in the litter pan. Then he couldn't handle it anymore. He made a run for the carrier. Now he's cowering inside. I can't even see his head because he's far inside the carrier.

Oh, I want to cry. It's so sad. He's living in fear of everything. I'm also mad at his previous owners for making him this way. Miu lives life every day like she's thoroughly enjoying life. He's living every day for sheer survival. After a month with us, he still doesn't trust any one of us. He's not having fun, he's not playing. All he does is sleep, eat, hide. Unfortunately, in another 10 days or so, I have to take him to the vet again for neutering. Oh, poor little guy. I feel so sad for him. I wish I could speak cat and tell him not to worry.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Awww...my heart goes out to poor little Jack. It's such a shame that all of the vet business couldn't have been dealt with right at the beginning, the way you wanted to deal with it. Let's hope he settles down a bit once the noise from the staple gun is over and he gets used to the new room a bit. Have you tried a Feliway plug-in for the room, or something similar? When my daugher was travelling back from the UK with her cat, my vet recommended something called Bio-Calm...it's not a drug, it's an herbal-type calming remedy used for high-stress situations (such as airplane trips in cargo, in my case). Perhaps something along those lines might help him a bit with the stress.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi! Another update for the masses:

Decided to try some preliminary introductions today with Cap'n Jack and Rocky the dog. Rocks has been eager to meet his new feline friend face to face for a while. I carried Rocky into the cat room. Jack was lounging at his window seat. He didn't look perturbed at all. He made a couple of quiet meows like he was saying a casual 'hi'. Very cute! I decided to keep it in control so I didn't let Rocky walk around himself yet. He can be bossy and exert his control over his 'underlings (like Miu who doesn't let it bother her because she sees him as boss)', with loud barking, charging and chasing. So I had to do it under tight control. Surprisingly, he was calm and curious. Nice.

Here is a pic of him as I was holding Rocky in my lap a couple of feet from him. He was relaxed enough that he was putting his chin down in a lounging pose.










And here is a close up of him sitting around in his new cat room. He's much calmer now and seems to be enjoying his new digs. Well, I hope all goes well after his neuter next Tues which might stir him up again.


----------

